# Amp install double check?



## Cruze572 (Dec 20, 2011)

So I am planning on upgrading the sound system a little, nothing to loud or fancy, and I just wanna double check as I am using a RCA line convertor for the first time as I want to use my stock radio. I run the power wire to the amp, as well as remote and ground wire. Then the RCA cables from the amp to the convertor. The convertor is then run to two speakers. Finally I connect the sub to the amp and of course button everything up to look neat lol. Anything I forgot would be helpful thanks!!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Cruze572 said:


> So I am planning on upgrading the sound system a little, nothing to loud or fancy, and I just wanna double check as I am using a RCA line convertor for the first time as I want to use my stock radio. I run the power wire to the amp, as well as remote and ground wire. Then the RCA cables from the amp to the convertor. The convertor is then run to two speakers. Finally I connect the sub to the amp and of course button everything up to look neat lol. Anything I forgot would be helpful thanks!!


Enable a low pass filter on the sub so you don't play a full range of frequencies on it. Don't run the power wire next to the RCA wires. Don't forget an inline fuse or a distribution block fuse. Don't put in the fuse until the whole system is connected. Don't mount the amp to the sub box. 

Have you already chosen a sub and sub box?


----------



## Cruze572 (Dec 20, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Enable a low pass filter on the sub so you don't play a full range of frequencies on it. Don't run the power wire next to the RCA wires. Don't forget an inline fuse or a distribution block fuse. Don't put in the fuse until the whole system is connected. Don't mount the amp to the sub box.
> 
> Have you already chosen a sub and sub box?


Thanks! And yes I actually have everything except the LOC from my last car I installed it in. However I do not know what the low pass filter is, could you elaborate on that please thanks!


----------



## sajayra (Apr 15, 2012)

Here's some help for your install. 2012 chevy cruze amp install with stock radio - YouTube Low pass filter (Cross over) alot of amps have them on them. They usually say Low Mids High. Set the switch to low if your running subs only bass with go to them, (low frequencies). If your running 6x9's or 6inch speakers in your doors. Run mids.( low and high frequencies) If your running tweeters use high (only high frequencies, no bass)


----------



## Cruze572 (Dec 20, 2011)

sajayra said:


> Here's some help for your install. 2012 chevy cruze amp install with stock radio - YouTube Low pass filter (Cross over) alot of amps have them on them. They usually say Low Mids High. Set the switch to low if your running subs only bass with go to them, (low frequencies). If your running 6x9's or 6inch speakers in your doors. Run mids.( low and high frequencies) If your running tweeters use high (only high frequencies, no bass)


Well thats perfect, my amp does in fact have that, so the LOC is still the only thing i need to purchase as funds like always are low lol.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Cruze572 said:


> Well thats perfect, my amp does in fact have that, so the LOC is still the only thing i need to purchase as funds like always are low lol.


The AA-GM44 is the preferable PAC to purchase for this car. It hooks up directly into the harness behind the radio and provides 4 RCA channels. 

Any other PAC will require you to splice into the speaker wiring.


----------



## amalmer71 (Apr 5, 2012)

What amp do you have? Does it already have high-level inputs? If so, there's no need to buy an external one.

Regardless....

For simplicity, if you don't use the PAC AA-GM44, use the Posi-Tap wire taps like these.
They're very easy to use and are fully removable if necessary.


www.posi-lock.com/posiplug.html


----------



## Cruze572 (Dec 20, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> The AA-GM44 is the preferable PAC to purchase for this car. It hooks up directly into the harness behind the radio and provides 4 RCA channels.
> 
> Any other PAC will require you to splice into the speaker wiring.


So the AA-GM44 is completely "plug n play" no stripping of any wires? And between a line out convertor or the AA-GM44 which would be better to use as far as sound go if there is any difference. I have seen numerous posts about the AA-GM44 on here and it seemed to me that a LOC would be an easier install, but are there any downfalls to using one instead of the other?


----------



## amalmer71 (Apr 5, 2012)

The AA-GM44 is a line out converter.

http://www.pac-audio.com/PACProductData/SOEM-4/1_Instructions/soem-4_instructions_100209.pdf


----------



## Cruze572 (Dec 20, 2011)

amalmer71 said:


> The AA-GM44 is a line out converter.
> 
> http://www.pac-audio.com/PACProductData/SOEM-4/1_Instructions/soem-4_instructions_100209.pdf


LOL didnt realize that, obviously new to these! In the video previously mentioned he is splicing into two speakers with his convertor which looks nothing like the AA-GM44 which is why i thought they were different. Is there any advantages/disadvantages to using either or because the one he has is around $20 while the AA-GM44 is closer to $40, at least where i have looked for them.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Cruze572 said:


> LOL didnt realize that, obviously new to these! In the video previously mentioned he is splicing into two speakers with his convertor which looks nothing like the AA-GM44 which is why i thought they were different. Is there any advantages/disadvantages to using either or because the one he has is around $20 while the AA-GM44 is closer to $40, at least where i have looked for them.


The advantage to the AA-GM44 is that it connects directly in between the radio harness and the radio and requires no permanent modifications. It also includes a remote wire for your amps and gives you two pairs of RCAs, not just one pair.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## amalmer71 (Apr 5, 2012)

What are your intentions? Are you just looking to add an amp and sub(s)? If so, the AA-GM44 won't work for you, from what I can tell. It looks like you can't use the factory head unit to run the speakers through the AA-GM44. Once you add in the AA-GM44, you're stuck using an amp for everything.

A plain LOC would work better for you if you're just wanting to add some boom in the trunk.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

amalmer71 said:


> What are your intentions? Are you just looking to add an amp and sub(s)? If so, the AA-GM44 won't work for you, from what I can tell. It looks like you can't use the factory head unit to run the speakers through the AA-GM44. Once you add in the AA-GM44, you're stuck using an amp for everything.
> 
> A plain LOC would work better for you if you're just wanting to add some boom in the trunk.


You can use the AA-GM44. It's a LOC like any other that PAC makes. It simply has a harness that already splices the correct speaker wires right out of the radio, but doesn't disconnect them from the factory harness.

Jherman08 used it IIRC when he installed his sub amp and is still using stock speakers.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## amalmer71 (Apr 5, 2012)

OK. My bad.

I wasn't sure, because if you read the .pdf of the manual, it shows nothing like that. All it shows is an input harness and then you're choice of an RCA out harness or speaker wire out harness.

That's what happens when companies cheap out and use a universal Manual for 20 different products.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

amalmer71 said:


> OK. My bad.
> 
> I wasn't sure, because if you read the .pdf of the manual, it shows nothing like that. All it shows is an input harness and then you're choice of an RCA out harness or speaker wire out harness.
> 
> That's what happens when companies cheap out and use a universal Manual for 20 different products.


Lol yep. I got confused too reading the manual it came with and just threw it away. It made no sense, lol. 

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Cruze572 (Dec 20, 2011)

I think I will probably just go with a regular LOC just because I will already have the panels off to run my wires and I wont have to pull the radio. Im very familiar with splicing wires so its not a big deal and its a bit cheaper too.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Cruze572 said:


> I think I will probably just go with a regular LOC just because I will already have the panels off to run my wires and I wont have to pull the radio. Im very familiar with splicing wires so its not a big deal and its a bit cheaper too.


Yeah, the only real benefit is if you need two pairs of RCAs, where it doesn't make a whole lot of sense to run two separate LOCs, and if you want to be able to put your car completely back to stock easily. You should be fine with a regular LOC.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Cruze572 (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks again for all the advice, I really appreciate it!


----------

